# suche vergebens ein Bild



## Lesephant (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi Ihr´s,

hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich suche vergebens ein Bild. In klein hab ich es schon gefunden, es läßt sich aber nicht vergrößern sodas man es im Digidruck auf Folie übertragen könnte, oder habt ihr nen Tip wie´s doch geht!

Bitte helft mir

PS. das Bild nennt sich "The Mountain  T-Shirt aus USA - Adler - Spirit of the Wind"



Gruß Lesephant


----------



## cdpanic (1. Februar 2006)

hi!

Ich muss dir erlich sagen das du das bild sicher nicht so schnell finden wirst das es ja bei vielen anbietern auf T-shirts gedruckt ist und so haben die das (c) auf das bild.

hab mich jetzt bisl umgschaut und eigentlich nur t-shirts mit dem adler gfunden.


lg


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Februar 2006)

Sicherlich könnte man das kleine Bild vergrößert ausdrucken, wenn man es vorher vektorisiert, aber es bleibt der Vorbehalt mit dem Urheberrecht.


----------

